# ES/E27/Edison Light Battens/Lamp holders



## DJSimes (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Guys

Just wonderinh if anyone coulf point me in the right direction to get the above please? I know you can get adapters, but I really need a (preferably angled) batten holder for reptile screw in bulbs. I know somone sells them on E-Bay, but it's a 5-7 working day delivery. I need a few!!!

Thanks in advance

Simon


----------



## DJSimes (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone please?


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

I used this seller this week. Only took a couple of days to arrive.

ES ES27 edison SCREW batten LAMP holder LAMPHOLDER ANG | eBay

Or..

5 x CERAMIC SCREW ES 27 heat bulb lamp LAMP HOLDER | eBay

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## DJSimes (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes it does, that's the seller I was looking at, but it said 5-7 working days delivery, if you got yours after a couple of days, maybe I'll give them a go.

Thanks again


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

It gave me the option of first class delivery for something like 50p extra. I ordered some glass runners, vents and three of those bulb holders in the second link.

I ordered on the 15th and got the order on the 17th.

:2thumb:


----------



## DJSimes (Feb 3, 2009)

That's brilliant, did they give any P&P discount?


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

Yes they did. Can't remember what it was though. I know p&p was £3.75 but I ordered runners which bumps that up a bit.
And they were quick to get back to me with the invoice total once I'd requested it.

I've used them before with no problems : victory:


----------

